# Freaking out about Daisy... She is now yelping in pain. :(



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

She was doing so well till a few minutes ago. :bysmilie: In the last five minutes she will go to her wee wee pad and only go piddle a few drops and then yelp in pain to immediatly curl up in a little ball. :crying: I am besides myself here.  I did call the Vet and left a message on his answering service. I really do hope he calls back soon. :crying 2: I checked her insicion and it looks fine, there is no swelling and she has been eating and drinking ok too. I really do not know what could be the cause of this. Please keep her in your prayers.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh no.......I do hope the vet calls very soon~~~bless her little heart!!!!! I'll bet she has a urinary tract infection........


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

It sounds like it could be UTI. Why do our babies always get sick at night and on weekends. Hope your vet gets in touch soon and Daisy feels better soon.


----------



## prism (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh no, poor baby! I am agreeing with the others in that she probably has a UTI. I hope you get a call back soon.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, poor Daisy! I hope your vet calls back soon. Do you have an ER vet near you?


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh my gosh, I'm so sorry - I know it is making you crazy for your little angel to be hurting and you don't know why or how to fix it. I hope you hear back from your vet right away. I may have missed it - did you mention she was having pain after the spay in your other thread? When did her pain start? Have you considered taking her to the emergency vet? They could atleast assess the situation and give her something so she isn't hurting.

I will be thinking of precious Daisy, and praying that this is nothing serious, and that it is easily fixable. I really hope your precious little one is just a big baby with a low threshold for pain. Big hugs to you and gentle hugs for Daisy!!! rayer:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

If she's yelping then I'd take her to the ER if the vet doesn't call back sson. It does sound like a UTI but I'd still want to get her checked right away. Please keep us updated, we'll be worried about Daisy girl. I hope its nothing!
Hugs to Daisy.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

It does sound like a UTI. I agree and would try to get Daisy into an Emergency Vet since she is in pain. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Praying for you and Daisy!!!!! rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Hugs to you, Debbie and sweet Daisy!!!!!! :hugging:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:bysmilie: oh Debbie I just said a prayer for baby Daisy, I'll keep checkin in.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh poor baby girl! I hope your vet calls back soon, otherwise, I'm with the others, and would get her to an ER if at all possible.

Good luck :grouphug: Keep us posted!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:bysmilie: Prayers and good thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Poor little Miss Daisy :wub: - it does sound like a UTI, which seem to be fairly common after spay surgery for some reason. Why don't you try
to collect a urine specimen to take to the vet to be tested. Hope that sweet little girl feels better soon! :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I agree with the others..........if your vet doesn't return your call please consider the emergency vet. Hugs to you and Daisy :grouphug:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Uh oh....You have already gotten the best of advice. I agree it sounds like a UTI. Just make sure she gets continues plenty of fluids. Bless you and Daisy.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 
So sorry! let us know what the vet or er vet says.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Hope she feels better soon. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Hugs to you and Daisy! Hope you find out what is bothering her soon.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

*Update from Debbie: Daisy is at the Vet's office. The Vet doesn't think it is a UTI, but that it is either inflammation or infection internally at the spay site.

Please continue praying for Daisy and Debbie!!!!!
*


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh I'm so sorry! Prayers for sweet Daisy...and for you. And I agree, why does it always seem to happen in the evening or on a weekend?? Please let us know when you hear from your vet or if you take her to the ER Vet. I'm with the others that it sounds like a UTI. Zoe had one once but she didn't act like she was in pain. No yelping or curling in a ball. But she wanted to piddle all the time. And of course after awhile there isn't anything left to piddle. And she was quiet...like she didn't feel well. So since Daisy is yelping, I'd have her checked right away.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Jan 18 2009, 12:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708525


> *Update from Debbie: Daisy is at the Vet's office. The Vet doesn't think it is a UTI, but that it is either inflammation or infection internally at the spay site.
> 
> Please continue praying for Daisy and Debbie!!!!!
> *[/B]


thanks for the update Melissa!

I'm so glad she is at the vet ..... best place for her!! I hope it is easily treated & she will be home in her mummy's warm arms soon!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh no poor little Daisy, I am glad she is at the vet's now poor baby :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

OH !! SO SORRY!!!!! this is terrible.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Don't ya just hate it when someone posts the same time you do and it makes your post not make any sense any longer?

Anyway...thanks for the update. Praying for sweet Daisy. When I picked Zoe up from the babysitter about a week after her spay, she was hiding under the bed and trembling. The lady who was watching her didn't see or hear her yelp or anything. I called the vet and they just thought she had been 'taught' a lesson by one of the older dogs. But the next morning her incision was red and inflammed and puffy. Guess she had a problem with her internal sutures. Sounds like maybe the same thing as Daisy? We had to hold warm compresses to the incision site every so many hours...can't remember the frequency. I can't remember if we got antibiotics. And of course keep her still and quiet. That was a real challenge. I'm betting that will be a real challenge for our little Daisy too. Poor Daisy. :grouphug:


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Daisy. Im glad she is at the vet. Please let us know as soon as you find out whats wrong with the little girl.
Praying for Daisy now!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Best wishes to Daisy ( and of course, to her caretaker as well)


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I hope they figure out the problem and Daisy will start to feel better soon. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I hope Daisy starts feeling better soon. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

So glad Debbie got her to the doctor in time and they are attending to little Daisy's medical condition.......poor baby!!!!! Sweet kisses to you!!!!


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

aww i hope poor little daisy gets better soon! hopefully the vet will fix her right up


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

OMG I PRAY THERE IS NOTHING WRONG . rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Poor baby Daisy - that's awful to see the tiny things in pain ...

I am too praying they put her out of pain quickly ...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Poor Daisy! I'm so glad Debbie took her to the vet.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Poor Daisy! :wub: I'm so sorry she's going through this and hope she feels all better soon!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

poor Daisy! Please keep us updated!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Gosh! Just seeing this post about poor little Daisy! Will be praying like crazy for her and looking for update!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Oh no, poor Daisy! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: You are both in my thoughts and prayers......praying for a quick resolution.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I am just reading this and did not think it was uti as mine have had uti and never have cried from it - poor baby  hope she is ok 


QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Jan 17 2009, 08:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708525


> *Update from Debbie: Daisy is at the Vet's office. The Vet doesn't think it is a UTI, but that it is either inflammation or infection internally at the spay site.
> 
> Please continue praying for Daisy and Debbie!!!!!
> *[/B]


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Poor little thing. You are in our prayers!!! Please keep us posted.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

yeah they do not cry out in pain on a uti as it is uncomfortable but not painful and they just pee alot -- poor thing so glad she got her to a vet as that is not good of it is an infection  



QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jan 17 2009, 08:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708526


> Oh I'm so sorry! Prayers for sweet Daisy...and for you. And I agree, why does it always seem to happen in the evening or on a weekend?? Please let us know when you hear from your vet or if you take her to the ER Vet. I'm with the others that it sounds like a UTI. Zoe had one once but she didn't act like she was in pain. No yelping or curling in a ball. But she wanted to piddle all the time. And of course after awhile there isn't anything left to piddle. And she was quiet...like she didn't feel well. So since Daisy is yelping, I'd have her checked right away.[/B]


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the prayers and well wishes. It all happened all so fast. As soon as I heard Daisy yelp the first time, I was on the phone paging the doctor and after I left him a VM, I was on the phone with the ER vet- which was when I posted this initial thread. It all happened so fast. Before you know it I was at the ER vet waiting. I did have my phone and was IMn with Melissa and was able to ease my mind. I just could not call anyone because I could barely talk. I was in tears the whole time. The Vet and the ER vet had to tell me to take deep breaths. I was just so devastated. :crying: 

They did an ultrasound on her to see if she had enough urine to do a sample but she did not. They also did not think it was a UTI but are treating her just in case and to be safe than sorry. She is on Clavamox .4mls 2xs daily. I have wee wee pads everywhere upside down so that I can collect a sample and drop it off tomorrow.

They do think that it is inflammation. For that they also gave me Tramadol .2mls every 8-12 hours for discomfort. They claim that this is safe to give with the metecam that she is already on. She only has one more dose left for the metecam. 

Daisy seems to be doing better. She is now asleep. Today was a decent one and Daisy was recovering well till this evening and then it was an emotional night. I thought I cried the day of her spay but omg, I was a blubbering fool and the vet and vet techs had to keep telling me to breath so that I could tell them everything. 

I am not happy that Daisy is ill and that it could have been caused from the spay but I am relived that it was not something serious and something that is easily treated. 

I am off to have a glass of port, not a shot of port! Thank you all for all the prayers and for all the suggestions. I really do appreciate it. My only concern right now is that the drugs will be safe, especially together but the ER Vet assured me that they are. So now I have another page to her Vet, just to make sure. OF all times for this to happen, on the weekend and when her vet is out of town, Otherwise he would have met me at his facility.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

hoping for another update on Daisy. Poor baby and poor Mommy too. So upsetting when our babies are not feeling well. I like to consider myself a normally cool, calm and collected type of person (though maybe I'm the only one who thinks this) but I would be an absolute lunatic basket case if either of the T's were yelping in pain.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh glad to see your udate and see that she is doing better. I'm sorry this even happened to your precious little girl and hope the meds take care of it in short order! 
Please keep us informed as to how she's doing and be assured I'm keeping her in my prayers!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

the tramadol is a narcotic and is safe -- not sure of the mix but it will not be for long. The clavamox is what was used when demi had a uti and dee dee years ago. Make sure to give with food so it does not upset the stomach. You may notice her breath real fast after taking the tramadol so do not be concerned as narcotics may speed up the respiratory system as this happened when demi had butorphanol. I did a thread today on rimadyl with a link on tramadol so check it out on there. 



QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Jan 17 2009, 10:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708597


> Thank you everyone for the prayers and well wishes. It all happened all so fast. As soon as I heard Daisy yelp the first time, I was on the phone paging the doctor and after I left him a VM, I was on the phone with the ER vet- which was when I posted this initial thread. It all happened so fast. Before you know it I was at the ER vet waiting. I did have my phone and was IMn with Melissa and was able to ease my mind. I just could not call anyone because I could barely talk. I was in tears the whole time. The Vet and the ER vet had to tell me to take deep breaths. I was just so devastated. :crying:
> 
> They did an ultrasound on her to see if she had enough urine to do a sample but she did not. They also did not think it was a UTI but are treating her just in case and to be safe than sorry. She is on Clavamox .4mls 2xs daily. I have wee wee pads everywhere upside down so that I can collect a sample and drop it off tomorrow.
> 
> ...


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

I'm glad you updated us too. Tuffy had what the vet referred to as stress induced cystitis after having her first dental this past summer. She was straining to pee and had discomfort. To the best of my recollection she too was given clavamox and pain meds and recovered quite quickly. I hope Daisy has a speedy recovery.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks for the update. Keeping both you and Daisy in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

http://vettechs.blogspot.com/2005/04/tramadol.html

here is the link and it does say it is safe to take with nsaids which metacam is one - i am not a fan of nsaids at all as narcotics are much safer and tramadol is a narcotic.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm so glad and relieved to know Daisy is going to be ok!!! :yes: :grouphug: You know I'll keep her in my prayers!!! rayer: Hugs to you both!!!! :hugging: I'm glad I was able to ease your mind a little!!!! :Flowers 2: I think you definitely need a glass of wine to help ease your nerves, Debbie. :wine:


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm sorry Daisy has been in pain but glad you took her to the vet. I hope the meds help her and she (and you!) feel much better soon. I'm glad Melissa was there for you to talk to. You poor thing. Get some rest and I hope little Daisy feels a lot better tomorrow. :hugging:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father, I come to you with praise, Lord I ask that you would be with my dear friend Debbie and with baby Daisy. Lord I know how much Debbie loves her Daisy, please touch little Daisy, you know exactly what is causing the pain in her little body, oh my Lord heal her and restore health to her. I also ask that you would be with Debbie, Lord touch her and bring peace and rest to my friend. Thank you my Lord. In Jesus name I pray Amen


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, what a night you've had. I am glad to hear that she is OK and hopefully will be all back to normal really soon. You are soooo lucky to have a vet who is on call and will at least consult with you after hours. Even though I love my vet, if it's after hours, his patients have to use the after hours emergency clinic.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jan 17 2009, 07:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708451


> Oh, poor Daisy! I hope your vet calls back soon. Do you have an ER vet near you?[/B]


Thankfully I do in addition to Daisy's vet. Daisy's reg Vet usually does after hours when paged but he was out of town visiting the inlaws. Unfortunately he is the only vet at his practice. I did take her to another ER Vet that is about a mile for our vets office and 5 minutes from me. They were wonderful there and extremely helpful. 

QUOTE (gibbert @ Jan 17 2009, 07:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708455


> Oh my gosh, I'm so sorry - I know it is making you crazy for your little angel to be hurting and you don't know why or how to fix it. I hope you hear back from your vet right away. I may have missed it - did you mention she was having pain after the spay in your other thread? When did her pain start? Have you considered taking her to the emergency vet? They could atleast assess the situation and give her something so she isn't hurting.
> 
> I will be thinking of precious Daisy, and praying that this is nothing serious, and that it is easily fixable. I really hope your precious little one is just a big baby with a low threshold for pain. Big hugs to you and gentle hugs for Daisy!!! rayer:[/B]


She was not in pain after her spay at all, which is why all this is alarming. She was recovering so well till tonight and we have not done anything different from the other days. She has been on limited activity and has been on my lap most of her recovery. She has not been successful at getting at her stitches either. So this is a huge puzzle to us. 


QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jan 17 2009, 08:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708476


> Poor little Miss Daisy :wub: - it does sound like a UTI, which seem to be fairly common after spay surgery for some reason. Why don't you try
> to collect a urine specimen to take to the vet to be tested. Hope that sweet little girl feels better soon! :grouphug:[/B]


I will do that tonight and tomorrow. It happened so fast and honestly she had no more urine to give tonight. They were going to see if they could get some from her but after the ultrasound they did not want to try because her bladder was empty. They said if they went and inserted a cather anyways, it would hurt her and could do harm. So I am grateful they did the ultrasound first.

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jan 17 2009, 10:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708605


> http://vettechs.blogspot.com/2005/04/tramadol.html
> 
> here is the link and it does say it is safe to take with nsaids which metacam is one - i am not a fan of nsaids at all as narcotics are much safer and tramadol is a narcotic.[/B]


Thank you so much for the link. I feel much better reading that. It is good to know that the tramadol is safe. 


Thank you everyone for the prayers and continued prayers. They really are greatly appreciated and means so much to me. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Poor little Daisy. I'm sorry this happened & I hope she feels much better soon. :grouphug:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Jan 17 2009, 10:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708606


> I'm so glad and relieved to know Daisy is going to be ok!!! :yes: :grouphug: You know I'll keep her in my prayers!!! rayer: Hugs to you both!!!! :hugging: I'm glad I was able to ease your mind a little!!!! :Flowers 2: I think you definitely need a glass of wine to help ease your nerves, Debbie. :wine:[/B]


Thank you Melissa, you sending the usual "Hey there" im, helped. I really appreciate you being there while I was waiting in the ER room.

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Jan 17 2009, 11:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708611


> Heavenly Father, I come to you with praise, Lord I ask that you would be with my dear friend Debbie and with baby Daisy. Lord I know how much Debbie loves her Daisy, please touch little Daisy, you know exactly what is causing the pain in her little body, oh my Lord heal her and restore health to her. I also ask that you would be with Debbie, Lord touch her and bring peace and rest to my friend. Thank you my Lord. In Jesus name I pray Amen[/B]


Awwwwwwwwww :bysmilie: Paula, you are such a sweetie. Thank you so much for that prayer. :crying: 

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jan 17 2009, 11:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708618


> Oh, gosh, what a night you've had. I am glad to hear that she is OK and hopefully will be all back to normal really soon. You are soooo lucky to have a vet who is on call and will at least consult with you after hours. Even though I love my vet, if it's after hours, his patients have to use the after hours emergency clinic.[/B]


It has been one heck of a night and I think I am ready for another glass of Port. I do have to say that Daisy's vet won brownie points with me about calling me and talking to me to see what he could think it was, so I can let the ER vet know. Makes me feel better that he is there. The ER vet was wonderful as well. 

Again, Thank you everyone for being there with your prayers and help. Daisy just woke up from her nap and is now giving me some kisses. She has yet to go piddle but hopefully that will be soon. She does have her meds in her and has drank some water.


----------



## tigerpawswhit (Aug 7, 2008)

So sorry I am just now reading this, but I also wanted to say that I hope miss Daisy feels better very soon. You are such a good mommy to act so quickly! I hope I could do the same in a situation like that. Prayers, hugs, and kisses for you and Daisy!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear Daisy is back home and doing better. I'm sure she'll be fine and there's no doubt you'll be right on top of things, you're a great mom! 
Give that baby a hug and keep us updated.


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh my gosh. I'm just reading this. I'm so sorry you went through this tonight but so happy she is back home in your arms doing a little better. :shocked: 

I sure hope that sweet little girl starts getting better. Bless her little heart and yours!

Lots of prayers to Jesus for you and your baby. rayer: rayer:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady can take Tramadol for pain right along with two different seizure medications, allergy medication and thyroid pills, so I'm sure Daisy will be fine.

BTW, Tramadol is human Ultram:

http://www.medicinenet.com/tramadol/article.htm


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I do pray that Daisy recovers quickly. Annie had a similar situation several days after her spay. Out of the blue she started to tremble uncontrollably and cry and was making an awful grunting sound. We rushed her to the vet who said it was an allergic reaction to the stitches themselves. I had never heard of that before.

Linda


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Best wishes for Miss Daisy. Hope she is better soon.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Jan 17 2009, 07:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708599


> hoping for another update on Daisy. Poor baby and poor Mommy too. So upsetting when our babies are not feeling well. I like to consider myself a normally cool, calm and collected type of person (though maybe I'm the only one who thinks this) but I would be an absolute lunatic basket case if either of the T's were yelping in pain.[/B]



Well imagine seeing a no cast on a dog who just had two major surgeries ... :w00t: 

Sorry for the hijack- I think we all can be a basket case when our babies (or foster) babies are concerned ..

Hope the meds kick in fast


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwww Deb, I am just seeing this.

I am SO Sorry, You and precious Daisy are going through this.

Bless you both. Oh, I could just see you in the ER beside yourself..oh how I kow that feeling.

Oh sweetheart, she will be better soon rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:grouphug: Prayers and thoughts for a full recovery.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Oh gosh Debbie, what a horrible experience! I'm so glad to see that they have Daisy on good meds (tramadol is great) and I hope they kick in soon and she is feeling better in no time. Now for some good meds for mommy.....xanax anyone?......


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*debbie, you are in my thoughts, so is daisy! what a horrible time for you and your baby, so much fear and worrying.

I hope you are more relaxed after havine daisy checked by the vet again and getting medication for her.
poor little baby. get well soon little girl!!!!
*


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

sorry i missed this Deb...I hope you both had a good night ,and daisy is on the mend .,to day .i will be thinking .and praying for you both :grouphug: :grouphug: jo


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Just seeing your post for the first time, and hoping Daisy is feeling better by now. 

What a scare you had.... :w00t: I'll be checking back for an update (a good update, that is).


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I am just reading this for the first time and hope that little Miss Daisy has a much better day today and that she had a restful night. Please take care of yourself too. I am sure that the medications will help her and that she will be feeling her old self real soon. I know how hard it is to see our little ones suffer. Snuggles and Chrissy send their hugs and licks for a speedy recovery.

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm just seeing this too! Oh Debbie ((hugs)) what an awful experience. I pray that Daisy continues to improve without incident. Having great vets to help is so important....


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Jan 17 2009, 07:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708437


> She was doing so well till a few minutes ago. :bysmilie: In the last five minutes she will go to her wee wee pad and only go piddle a few drops and then yelp in pain to immediatly curl up in a little ball. :crying: I am besides myself here.  I did call the Vet and left a message on his answering service. I really do hope he calls back soon. :crying 2: I checked her insicion and it looks fine, there is no swelling and she has been eating and drinking ok too. I really do not know what could be the cause of this. Please keep her in your prayers.[/B]



I am sorry that I just saw this thread, Debbie.  

It sounds as though Daisy is now on the right track to getting better. 

I can only imagine how upset you were when poor Daisy yelped out in pain.

It's good to hear that you were able to be in touch with your vet, along with the visit to the ER.

Sending positive vibes that you can relax now, and that Daisy will heal super fast. 

Hugs for you and Daisy. :wub: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Here's hoping your baby is doing better today.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I hope you guys had a good night and Daisy is much better today. I'm looking forward to really good update.
Give that baby a hug and tell her everyone's thinking about her and wants her all better!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I hope little Daisy is better this morning. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Debbie, just checkin in before I go to the flea market for the day, I've been praying and will continue during the day. I love you my friend, hang in there :hugging: 

Daisy this is Awntie Paula, I hope your feeling better today sweetone, mommy needs those precious kisses from you baby girl


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I HOPE BABY DAISY IS FEELING BETTER THIS MORNING.I COULD HAVE PICTURED THE WAY YOU MUST HAVE BEEN AT THE VETS.I WOULD HAVE BEEN THE SAME WAY.THANK GOD YOU ACTED REAL FAST AND I'M STILL PRAYING THAT IT WILL GO AWAY WHAT EVER IT IS REAL SOON. :grouphug:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh my, what a scare! I hope Daisy is feeling better :grouphug:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

How scary for you both! I hope and pray Daisy is better today. Please, check in when you can and update us again? I am just seeing this thread now,I am so so sorry.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Daisy was a little loopy last night after getting her meds. You could see that she was a little off with her balance and seemed to be in a "stoned" like state. She did go wee late last night and there was no crying out like she did earlier before the vet. When I told this to the vet they leaned even more towards the inflammation diagnosis but still wants me to collect a urine sample and to keep on the meds as suggested. She has been sleeping a lot so far today and she still has her appetite and thirst, so she has been eating and drinking well still. 

Thank you everyone for your prayers. I just hope she continues down the road to recovery and heals really fast. I have to admit that I am usually a very cool and calm person and I always have a level head when it comes to taking care of others. It just hurts me so much when I see Daisy in pain or if there is an even possibility that she is sick, I break down in tears and worry so much. I can still function mentally, just cant talk because if I speak the tears start flowing, like it did last night. I have NEVER been like that before and I have delt with broken limbs with the kids, them being ill and my husband having gout. I love them dearly but with Daisy it is so different and I think it is because she depends so much more on me and she can't tell me what is wrong. I have so much love for this little one. She is my beautiful baby.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Jan 18 2009, 11:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708846


> Daisy was a little loopy last night after getting her meds. You could see that she was a little off with her balance and seemed to be in a "stoned" like state. She did go wee late last night and there was no crying out like she did earlier before the vet. When I told this to the vet they leaned even more towards the inflammation diagnosis but still wants me to collect a urine sample and to keep on the meds as suggested. She has been sleeping a lot so far today and she still has her appetite and thirst, so she has been eating and drinking well still.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your prayers. I just hope she continues down the road to recovery and heals really fast. I have to admit that I am usually a very cool and calm person and I always have a level head when it comes to taking care of others. It just hurts me so much when I see Daisy in pain or if there is an even possibility that she is sick, I break down in tears and worry so much. I can still function mentally, just cant talk because if I speak the tears start flowing, like it did last night. I have NEVER been like that before and I have delt with broken limbs with the kids, them being ill and my husband having gout. I love them dearly but with Daisy it is so different and I think it is because she depends so much more on me and she can't tell me what is wrong. I have so much love for this little one. She is my beautiful baby.[/B]


Awww that's just called....one wonderful beautiful Mommy...and boy, we all more then understand.

I cry right with you...and understand. It's just that she is your precious baby, and like you said, she can't tell Mommy where it hurts, but with the kind of love you have....oh Daisy will be well in no time. :grouphug: 

I completely understand not wanting to talk...it's like you are in a frozen heartbreak...seeing your little one like that...
But you are doing WONDERFUL and we all just adore you and sweet Daisy.

Get better sweet Daisy :heart: :heart:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm so behind since I'm just now reading all of this. I know this must have been terrifying for you. I'll be saying prayers for you and Daisy and I hope she feels much, much better very soon. :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks for the update. I was wondering how our little minx Daisy was doing this morning. And I totally understand how you are feeling. It's so hard when they look at you, and come to you for help. But they can't tell you what's wrong. It's a very good sign that she's eating, drinking and going potty. I have a feeling with some TLC from mommy, she'll be her normally sweet spunky self in no time. :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

It sounds like Daisy is feeling much, much better! :thmbup:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm just reading about little miss Daisy, I sure hope she is doing better today. It is heartbreaking when thy are in pain and you don't know what's wrong. :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I am glad that she is improving. I know how hard it is on you. I shed lots of tears for my first Malt, Rosebud, when she was real sick at 3 years old. They are indeed so helpless and depend so on us. It's heartbreaking when things are not right with them.

Let's all think positive thoughts for Daisy.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm happy to hear that it sounds like Daisy is improving and that she's on the road to recovery.  :grouphug:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Jan 18 2009, 05:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708846


> I have NEVER been like that before and I have delt with broken limbs with the kids, them being ill and my husband having gout. I love them dearly but with Daisy it is so different and I think it is because she depends so much more on me and she can't tell me what is wrong. I have so much love for this little one. She is my beautiful baby.[/B]


*you love her with all your heart and the two of you have a special bond.
that is priceless and that is why you feel with her, just like twins would do.
:heart: :heart: :heart: :heart: 









god bless you and your family!

:grouphug: :grouphug: 
*


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Jan 18 2009, 11:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708846


> Daisy was a little loopy last night after getting her meds. You could see that she was a little off with her balance and seemed to be in a "stoned" like state. She did go wee late last night and there was no crying out like she did earlier before the vet. When I told this to the vet they leaned even more towards the inflammation diagnosis but still wants me to collect a urine sample and to keep on the meds as suggested. She has been sleeping a lot so far today and she still has her appetite and thirst, so she has been eating and drinking well still.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your prayers. I just hope she continues down the road to recovery and heals really fast. I have to admit that I am usually a very cool and calm person and I always have a level head when it comes to taking care of others. It just hurts me so much when I see Daisy in pain or if there is an even possibility that she is sick, I break down in tears and worry so much. I can still function mentally, just cant talk because if I speak the tears start flowing, like it did last night. I have NEVER been like that before and I have delt with broken limbs with the kids, them being ill and my husband having gout. I love them dearly but with Daisy it is so different and I think it is because she depends so much more on me and she can't tell me what is wrong. I have so much love for this little one. She is my beautiful baby.[/B]



I understand how you feel. I feel the same way toward Nikki. Prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

SO HAPPY TO HEAR BABY DAISY IS EATING AND DRINKING AS NORMAL. WHAT YOU SAID BEFORE ABOUT HOW YOU ARE WITH DAISY IS EXACTLY LIKE THE WAY I FEEL.WHEN BACI GOT STUNG BY THE BEE AND HAD A REACTION AND WE WERE NOT HOME BUT IN THE MIDDLE OF THE VALLEY IN CALIFORNIA ON A SATURDAY NIGHT .I LOST IT WITH THE VET THEY WERE VERY SLOW AND I WAS LOOSING MY BABY, HE WAS LIKE A RAG DOLL.I WAS NOT AT MY BEST BEHAVIOR WITH THE VET OR HIS NURSE .BUT AT THE END OF THE DAY HE SAVED BACI'S LIFE. BUT WHEN I THINK BACK I FELT SO POWERLESS AND HE IS SO SMALL THAT I BROKE DOWN WHEN NORMALLY I WOULD HAVE BEEN ONE OF THE COOLER ONES .
ANYWAY BACI AND I SEND HUGS TO DAISY AND YOU


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Debbie .i just want you to know your with friends .

foot prints ....
some people come into are lives ,and quickly go 
some people stay a while ,and leave foot prints on our hearts ...

i just want you to know you have left one on mine ...praying for you and Daisy :sLo_grouphug3: jo.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Happy to hear that little Daisy is feeling better! Thanks for the update.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm just seeing this and gald to hear that Daisy is doing much better.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I know how you feel about Daisy being in pain and not being able to 'tell' you how she feels. It makes me feel so helpless and I just go all to pieces when Shoni is hurting. With you skin family it is very different, not that you don't love them. I hope Daisy is getting past the pain stage and you'll be able to relax. I've never had a girl and one reason is the spay. It is more of a surgery then the neuter is. Shoni didn't seem to feel anything after the first couple of days, and didn't even lick at it. They used the laser and that helps too.

Many hugs to you and Daisy. :grouphug: 
Dee :wub:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I know exactly what you mean. Animals have no voice, they have no way to tell us where it hurts. Daisy is lucky to have such a wonderful mommy that is willing to do whatever it takes to get her better. :heart: You are both in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Im so glad that your baby is feeling better. What a scary experience - it always seems to happen on weekends! Hopefully with the medicine she will be able to relax and heal properly.

Since you seem like you might need a pick-me-up here's one: at least with her being on a little more medicine and being a little loopy you won't have as much trouble with her wanting to attack her stiches!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Thank you everyone. :Flowers 2: She is doing a bit better. :yahoo: She has not yelped and has been peeing a decent amount. She still is drinking and eating as well. I honestly think she has forgotten her stitches. She has yet to even try to get at them. I on the other hand am exhausted, so Daisy and I have been napping here and there. 

I really appreciate all the kind, sweet words of comfort and prayers from everyone. Thank you so much for being there and for being so wonderful. :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Jan 18 2009, 05:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709026


> Thank you everyone. :Flowers 2: She is doing a bit better. :yahoo: She has not yelped and has been peeing a decent amount. She still is drinking and eating as well. I honestly think she has forgotten her stitches. She has yet to even try to get at them. I on the other hand am exhausted, so Daisy and I have been napping here and there.
> 
> I really appreciate all the kind, sweet words of comfort and prayers from everyone. Thank you so much for being there and for being so wonderful. :sLo_grouphug3:[/B]



Now, that's what we like to hear :chili: :chili: :chili: 

That's our little girl Daisy :grouphug:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Poor Daisy! I am so glad she is feeling better.
Robin


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Yes! So happy to hear little Daisy is feeling better, and seemingly no longer in pain. YAY! A speedy recovery and gentle hugs to you, Daisy! We were all so worried about you last nite! You're a good girl for telling mommy what you needed.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Just returned from Phoenix and the hospital and I'm trying to get caught up on my posts. 

So glad that little Daisy's spay is over and that she's doing better. It's so hard on some of our furbabies (but easy on others). I'm sending prayers that Daisy keeps improving and has a speedy recovery. rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Jan 18 2009, 11:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708846


> Daisy was a little loopy last night after getting her meds. You could see that she was a little off with her balance and seemed to be in a "stoned" like state. She did go wee late last night and there was no crying out like she did earlier before the vet. When I told this to the vet they leaned even more towards the inflammation diagnosis but still wants me to collect a urine sample and to keep on the meds as suggested. She has been sleeping a lot so far today and she still has her appetite and thirst, so she has been eating and drinking well still.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your prayers. I just hope she continues down the road to recovery and heals really fast. I have to admit that I am usually a very cool and calm person and I always have a level head when it comes to taking care of others. It just hurts me so much when I see Daisy in pain or if there is an even possibility that she is sick, I break down in tears and worry so much. I can still function mentally, just cant talk because if I speak the tears start flowing, like it did last night. I have NEVER been like that before and I have delt with broken limbs with the kids, them being ill and my husband having gout. I love them dearly but with Daisy it is so different and I think it is because she depends so much more on me and she can't tell me what is wrong. I have so much love for this little one. She is my beautiful baby.[/B]



QUOTE (HEINI @ Jan 18 2009, 01:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708898


> QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Jan 18 2009, 05:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708846





> I have NEVER been like that before and I have delt with broken limbs with the kids, them being ill and my husband having gout. I love them dearly but with Daisy it is so different and I think it is because she depends so much more on me and she can't tell me what is wrong. I have so much love for this little one. She is my beautiful baby.[/B]


*you love her with all your heart and the two of you have a special bond.
that is priceless and that is why you feel with her, just like twins would do.
:heart: :heart: :heart: :heart: 









god bless you and your family!

:grouphug: :grouphug: 
*
[/B][/QUOTE]



Debbie I completely understand your love for precious Daisy, I have that same love for Matilda, it's hard to express it. I'm so glad Daisy is doing better, I just know she's going to be ok. I'll keep praying. Hugs to you


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Poor Daisy! I'm just getting caught up with this thread. I'm sorry I didn't see it sooner. You have really had a scary time for yourself. I am very happy Daisy seems to be doing better. I will keep sweet Daisy in my prayers until I hear she is fine. Gosh, things happen so fast, don't they? We all understand just how you feel, Debbie. Here is hoping the worst is behind little Daisy.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Glad to hear that Daisy is feeling better.... I hope she continues to improve and is
feeling perfect again very soon....

Debbie


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I feel the same way about these little ones, although I never had skin kids to compare it to. I can't imagine how I would be with children! Anyway, I'm so glad she is doing better and hope the doc gets to the bottom of it quickly. Hugs to you and Daisy.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

So glad Daisy is feeling much better. With human children they are able to tell you where it hurts. Even toddlers can point to where things hurt . Our fur babies can not do that so it makes it really hard on everyone. It is still nice to know she is getting better.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Best wishes for her speedy recovery.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Daisy you gave us all such a scare. You just take it easy little girl and let your mommy's blood pressure come down to the normal range. 

So glad she's acting like she's feeling better. Hugs to you both. :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, I'm just now seeing this...poor little Daisy!  I know how scared you must have been. It's absolutely the worst feeling in the world when one of our babies is sick or hurt and we feel so helpless. I am so glad to hear Daisy is doing better. I will certainly keep praying for your little one to have a quick and complete recovery. rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so glad to hear that Daisy is feeling better. Hopefully, she'll be 100% soon.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

I just saw this too! I am so glad Daisy is doing well now. I would have been a basket case too. And it is so hard because they are so very dependent on us and we love them so much. Hugs to you and Daisy. :wine: :Flowers 2: :drinkup:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Glad to hear Miss Daisy is doing better.  I hope she's able to recover with no more setbacks!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:grouphug: CHECKING IN THAT BABY DAISY IS BACK TO HER PERKY SELF TODAY .


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I wasn't able to log onto SM all weekend! I am so sorry to hear about Daisy! I would have been beside myself too. I hope she is feeling better and no longer in pain....your poor little one. Hugs and prayers that she feels better! :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

What a scare!! It's so hard to see our little ones in pain and not know why!! I hope Daisy is feeling all better soon :grouphug:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jan 19 2009, 04:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709354


> Glad to hear Miss Daisy is doing better.  I hope she's able to recover with no more setbacks![/B]


Well we took two steps forward and one step back. I was back to the vet this morning and had to call in and let work know that I needed the day off. Daisy was throwing up most of the morning. :new_shocked: She was not holding anything down. So I did not want to risk the chance of her dehydrating and took her back to the vet. They looked at her and think that it could be the Tramadol or the Clavamox. So they instructed me to stop the Tramadol since she seemed like she seemed like she was no longer in pain. If she continues to throw up with the Clavamox, then they would have to switch the antibiotic. I guess my little girl has a sensitive tummy even with food in it. That was one thing that I am careful about it that. I always feed her before she gets her meds. So this all comes as a surprise. I just can't wait till her vet is back in town so she can see him. I just want my baby fully recovered.  

I do want to thank you all for the prayers and the emotional support. I really do appreciate it. :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh, Debbie, this was NOT the update I was hoping for. Poor little Daisy.  Being a girl is not fun at all at times like this. :w00t: 

Sending more prayers and positive energy your way. rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Precious little Daisy -- please get to feeling better soon. :Flowers 2:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

oh no! I hope she feels better soon!! poor baby!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Poor Daisy and her mommy! I hope Daisy feel s better soon! [attachment=47121:big_hug.gif]


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh gosh! Get better soon Daisy and keep your food and medicine in your belly!!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

ahhh I'm so sorry to see this latest news. poor little girl is having a time of it! Wonder if something like pepcid AC would help ... maybe ask the vet about that. My Missy was on a long term NSAID and to help I was told o give a 1/4 of a 10 mg tab. I had to use a pill splitter. I do know some things should not be mixed with some antibiotics so you'd have to see what the vet says pf cpurse.
I just will keep those prayers going out for your baby girl.


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Jan 19 2009, 04:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709772


> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jan 19 2009, 04:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709354





> Glad to hear Miss Daisy is doing better.  I hope she's able to recover with no more setbacks![/B]


Well we took two steps forward and one step back. I was back to the vet this morning and had to call in and let work know that I needed the day off. Daisy was throwing up most of the morning. :new_shocked: She was not holding anything down. So I did not want to risk the chance of her dehydrating and took her back to the vet. They looked at her and think that it could be the Tramadol or the Clavamox. So they instructed me to stop the Tramadol since she seemed like she seemed like she was no longer in pain. If she continues to throw up with the Clavamox, then they would have to switch the antibiotic. I guess my little girl has a sensitive tummy even with food in it. That was one thing that I am careful about it that. I always feed her before she gets her meds. So this all comes as a surprise. I just can't wait till her vet is back in town so she can see him. I just want my baby fully recovered.  

I do want to thank you all for the prayers and the emotional support. I really do appreciate it. :sLo_grouphug3:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Eek gads, Deb, not you, too, with the vomiting! SM is having a rash of those.  Poor sweet little Daisy! Maybe try giving her smaller meals than usual while she's on the meds. I know Uno doesn't care much for food right now so we're dropping in some Pedialyte. Hopefully, stopping the Tramadol will ease her nausea & vomiting. Hugs...


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Oh Gosh, I was hoping Miss Daisy was all better now. Hopefully, tomorrow will be a turnaround day.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Is she eating yet?


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

:grouphug: Oh my goodness, Debbie!!! You and sweet Daisy have been through so much lately!!!! I'll continue you praying for both of you!!! rayer: I'm here for you!!! :yes: :grouphug:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry sweet Daisy isn't doing as well as we all hoped. Poor little one. I'll keep her in my prayers.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Daisy has held her dinner in and she shared a carrot with her daddy tonight and there was no vomiting. So I was relieved over that. As soon as I saw she threw up earlier I started giving her pedalite because I was so concerned about dehydration. The Vet was pleased that I did that. She does seem back to her active self, so I am really happy about that. I really hope that she continues on a healthy road. These constant emergency vet visits are going to give me a heart attack. :smheat: 

Thank you everyone for being there for Daisy and I with your prayers and well wishes.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

:cheer: Great news!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm glad Daisy is improving and I hope she continues too get better every day. Its hard to see them feel bad and frustrating because we just want to help them. 
You're going to need a vacation! 
Hugs to you both.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Glad to read that Daisy is feeling better finally. I hope that she continues on the road to recovery. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Jan 19 2009, 07:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709772


> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jan 19 2009, 04:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709354





> Glad to hear Miss Daisy is doing better.  I hope she's able to recover with no more setbacks![/B]


Well we took two steps forward and one step back. I was back to the vet this morning and had to call in and let work know that I needed the day off. Daisy was throwing up most of the morning. :new_shocked: She was not holding anything down. So I did not want to risk the chance of her dehydrating and took her back to the vet. They looked at her and think that it could be the Tramadol or the Clavamox. So they instructed me to stop the Tramadol since she seemed like she seemed like she was no longer in pain. If she continues to throw up with the Clavamox, then they would have to switch the antibiotic. I guess my little girl has a sensitive tummy even with food in it. That was one thing that I am careful about it that. I always feed her before she gets her meds. So this all comes as a surprise. I just can't wait till her vet is back in town so she can see him. I just want my baby fully recovered.  

I do want to thank you all for the prayers and the emotional support. I really do appreciate it. :sLo_grouphug3:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Awww special hugs for the little sweetheart. :grouphug:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

GLAD TO READ BABY DAISY IS FEELING BETTER AND ATE WITH DADDY :wub: :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh so glad to see the good report of her not vomiting and best of all her acting perkier! that's a great sign she is on the mend! :aktion033:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Wonderful news about Daisy. I'm so glad she is doing better. Keep up the good work little one. 
On a side note, I'm glad you picked that picture for your Avatar. It is so adorable. We dress them up and try to get them perfect but the best pictures are the natural ones. She's a natural beauty.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

that is a wonderful update! I am glad to hear she seems to be doing better!!!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

so good to read that she is eating and feeling better, hopefully its all up hill from here on out. :wub:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

arty: YEAH! arty: So glad to hear about Daisy.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, this is great news. I'm thrilled she's on the mend. Bless her wee little heart. :wub: 

Gentle hugs to our Daisy Girl :grouphug:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

hugs for you debbie and the little one :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

omg Debbie, I just got caught up, I know you have to be exhasuted. I have been praying for baby Daisy, I hope she's better. I'll check in later


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Jan 19 2009, 11:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=710004


> Daisy has held her dinner in and she shared a carrot with her daddy tonight and there was no vomiting. So I was relieved over that. As soon as I saw she threw up earlier I started giving her pedalite because I was so concerned about dehydration. The Vet was pleased that I did that. She does seem back to her active self, so I am really happy about that. I really hope that she continues on a healthy road. These constant emergency vet visits are going to give me a heart attack. :smheat:
> 
> Thank you everyone for being there for Daisy and I with your prayers and well wishes.[/B]



That is GREAT NEWS!!!! Amen !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh this is great news, it looks as though little Daisy has turned the corner and is on the way to recovery :wub:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm glad she's doing better!! Hugs to you and Daisy! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------

